# Windows 11 TPM Requirement? Bypass it in 5 Minutes



## btarunr (Oct 7, 2021)

So you have a $2,000 Core i7-6950X HEDT processor, which you thought would last forever, but Windows 11 Setup stands in your way with its steep system requirements that include TPM and Secure Boot. What do you do? With Windows 11, Microsoft introduced new requirements for compatible hardware, and these are purely software-only checks—nothing really requires it. Besides the much-talked about TPM 2.0 spec compatible hardware Trusted Platform Module as a system requirement, there's also new requirements for UEFI Boot, and installation on a GPT partitioned drive (no more MBR boot for Windows 11). 

While these requirements do make some sense going forward, this walls off a lot of potential users, i.e. everyone without a TPM 2.0 add-on card, or those with processors older than 7th Gen Intel Core "Kaby Lake," or AMD Ryzen 2000 "Pinnacle Ridge" series. We have discovered a quick and easy way to defeat these checks during Windows 11 Setup, including for that nagging TPM 2.0, and Secure Boot. Here's a step by step guide for fresh installations.

*Update Oct 7th*: At the end of this article, which is focused on "clean installation", we added a method that lets you perform the upgrade of an existing installation to Windows 11, without any TPM. For this same scenario Microsoft offers a method that downgrades the TPM requirement from 2.0 to 1.2, our method works without any TPM and also relaxes other requirements, like memory size, UEFI and MBR.

*Update Oct 10th*: Improved the steps for the "upgrade" installation, to mention that updates to the updater should be turned off.






*Step 1: Create the Registry Modification*
After preparing your installation media (on another PC), open Notepad, paste the text below, save this file as "bypass.reg" on the bootable USB flash drive that's serving as installation media for Windows 11. You can also put just this file alone on a separate USB stick, the Windows installation environment will show it as additional drive.


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
> "BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
> ...



Copy and paste the text, including the "Window Registry Editor Version 5.00" part, it should look like in the screenshot below. Also, make sure to save as "bypass.reg" and not "bypass.reg.txt", which can happen if you use notepad and have "Show file extensions" turned off in Explorer (the default).



 

*Step 2 Boot from that Installation Media USB Flash Drive*
Now, simply boot from that USB flash drive, run Windows 11 Setup, and proceed until you hit the screen that says "This PC can't Run Windows 11." 


 

Here, click on the "back" button of the wizard (top left of the window), which takes you back to the previous screen.

*Step 3: Invoke a Command Prompt*
Press "Shift+F10" on your keyboard. This opens a Command Prompt window. Type "regedit" and hit Enter.


 

*Step 4: Get Registry Editor to Pick Up that Registry File You Made*
With Registry Editor open, get it to import the "bypass.reg" file that's been sitting on your USB flash drive. 


 

 



*Step 5: Proceed with the Installation*
That's it! Close all windows, and proceed with the installation.



 

*What Happened Here*
The Windows 11 installation media, much like that of Windows 10 and Windows 8 before it, is essentially a bootable "live CD" of a Windows environment, with a singular purpose of installing Windows, or attempting to Repair your Windows installation. Logically, this environment needs the tools for such repairs, including a Registry Editor and a Command Prompt. It also has its own Windows Registry, which tells it how to go about installing Windows. With this Registry mod, you're making the installer overlook multiple system requirements, meeting, including "TPM Check," which checks for a TPM 2.0 compliant module (or Firmware TPM), whether Secure Boot (and its dependency of a disabled CSM) are met.

If you need additional help, let us know in the comments,

*Bypass TPM and other requirements for Update from within Windows*
Start the Windows 11 update software, click "Change how setup downloads updates" and select "not right now", or disconnect from the Internet before pressing "Next". The reason is that there's now a new version of the updater that disables the "back" button on the "Unsupported Hardware" screen. Click "Next", after some checking, a screen "This PC doesn't currently meet Windows 11 system requirements" appears.



 

Now open the folder "C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources" and look for the file "appraiserres.dll", delete the file. Make sure to delete the correct file, there's several "appraiser" files in that folder.


 

Return to the Windows 11 updater (no need to restart it), click "back", and "next", done.




*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 7, 2021)

This cant be a permanent solution, it seems to easy.

I wonder if this is a way to let MS backpedal with TPM.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 7, 2021)

well good to know perfectly capable hardware wont be e-waste if you do want to (hopefully eventually) upgrade to windows 11


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Still requires tpm 1.2 and ability to enable it
Or and operable tpm 1.2 chip or I suppose tpm 2.0 chip so scalpers rejoice.

Add image


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2021)

If Microsoft allows this and even themselves gives you a bypass option when upgrading from Windows 10, why dont they just nix the requirement all together?


----------



## s3thra (Oct 7, 2021)

I used the Windows 10 USB installer with Windows 11 install.wim method to get it installed on my old BIOS based Phenom II machine following this guide.

To install W11 in VirtualBox on my main Zen 2 rig, I used the registry mod described in this article as TPM pass-through is still being implemented. There's a thread on their forum about it.

Windows Updates works on both installations just fine so far as well.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still requires tpm 1.2 and ability to enable it
> Or and operable tpm 1.2 chip or I suppose tpm 2.0 chip so scalpers rejoice.


I installed Windows 11 like that, without TPM

edit: oh you're talking about the upgrade steps, let me clarify there


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

You forgot to say that you won't get (security)M$ updates this way?......


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I installed Windows 11 like that, without TPM
> 
> edit: oh you're talking about the upgrade steps, let me clarify there


Hi,
Yep


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Just to point out why here - Ha "Why does M$ allow the CMD/Regedit in the setup"


----------



## s3thra (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You forgot to say that you won't get (security)M$ updates this way?......


That's what I thought too, but my "unsupported" machines are receiving updates just fine. Fresh installs mind you, not upgrades if that makes a difference.


----------



## ManofGod (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes but, why? Just stick with what you know works.


----------



## BSim500 (Oct 7, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If Microsoft allows this and even themselves gives you a bypass option when upgrading from Windows 10, why dont they just nix the requirement all together?


Exactly. If it can be bypassed this easily, then Windows 11 security looks more like this...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2021)

s3thra said:


> That's what I thought too, but my "unsupported" machines are receiving updates just fine. Fresh installs mind you, not upgrades if that makes a difference.


I think the statement Microsoft made was that they "may" block updates on unsupported hardware. So it might work now, but stop working in the future. Or you might not be able to update to the later builds of Windows 11 when they come out.  So eventually you'll get that annoying "this version of Windows 11 isn't supported anymore so you won't get updates anymore, please update to the latest version" then when you try to update to the latest version it says "your hardware doesn't meet the minimum requirements for this version of Windows" and you're dead in the water.

Honestly, if you have a system that doesn't support Windows 11, just stick with Windows 10. You've got another 4 years of support with Windows 10. By that point even those with even older HEDT systems that don't have TPM2.0 or UEFI have probably reached the end of the life of that system. Even the 6950X mentioned in the OP already gets pretty handily beat by a 10900K.  In 4 years the 6950X will probably be losing to i3's.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 7, 2021)

What's wrong with staying with W10 lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Flanker said:


> What's wrong with staying with W10 lol


Hi,
A cure for boredom I suppose  
Most already have 10 the way they like or can bare it 
They'll have to start over with 11 way too much work for myself personally but i have started grabbing lots of reg and bat files to stream line the alterations I need.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2021)

M$ at its finest


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 7, 2021)

it's not like MS ever enforced really hard any locks on their products. Windows and Office are the easiest products to bypass


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> it's not like MS ever enforced really hard any locks on their products. Windows and Office are the easiest products to bypass


But  surely they throw office/onedrive in our face upon setup/first boot up


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Get more out of win-11 screen freezes lol


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

"Please insert disc to use windows 11"....


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> "Please insert disc to use windows 11"....


Hi,
My favorite is no boot device enter repair which is useless macrium to the rescue


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> "Please insert disc to use windows 11"....


You know... Back when we used CDs there were Linux live OS's which now on USB but those were for only testing if things checked in - OK to install. I doubt having even a Live Starter Edition would be possible Ha


----------



## loracle706 (Oct 7, 2021)

Just stick with windows 10 as it runs great now, if you upgrade to w11 with non supported pc you ll get errors or incompatibility.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

loracle706 said:


> Just stick with windows 10 as it runs great now



That's what I'm doing.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

loracle706 said:


> Just stick with windows 10 as it runs great now, if you upgrade to w11 with non supported pc you ll get errors or incompatibility.


Errors? Please explain.  Not getting none here


----------



## zlobby (Oct 7, 2021)

1337 hax! I can imagine some faces at M$ when they read it.


----------



## bug (Oct 7, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> This cant be a permanent solution, it seems to easy.
> 
> I wonder if this is a way to let MS backpedal with TPM.


Either that or TPM will become a hard requirement sometime in the future


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

bug said:


> Either that or TPM will become a hard requirement sometime in the future


Hi,
TPM 1.2 is now the hard line.


----------



## Razrback16 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ya I have no plans on moving to Win11 anytime soon and it has nothing to do with the TPM issue - thanks for providing the fix, though, much appreciated. I expect cracked copies of Win11 that will be pre-configured to have TPM requirements disabled, but it'll be YEARS before I move to Win11. I'll probably be on an X299 XE cpu by the time I decide to move to Win11 anyway, lol.


----------



## Arkz (Oct 7, 2021)

Misleading title is misleading.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

Arkz said:


> Misleading title is misleading.


Why?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm enjoying the use of Windows 10 Pro - updates are disabled. It is so nice not having anymore issues due to updates, well, at least on my gaming system. I make sure I have multiple backups of my plex server since it is only running Win 10 home edition and updates could still be a problem down the line.

I've got no intentions of moving to another Windows version and having to screw around with stupid shit that happens. I've dealt enough with it on Windows 10....You know, I never had update issues with Windows 7, Vista or XP.


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Oct 7, 2021)

Actually only need the TPM bypass mostly. 

I just do the shift f10

Open Regedit

Goto that setup folder 

Add key LabConfig

add dword BypassTPMCHeck

Hit back then forward.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 7, 2021)

Much easier to simply install linux and not have to bypass garbage code, or continue running 10 until finally moving to linux. 

Screw windows.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Why?


Hi,
Well the tpm was lowered to 1.2 so there is still a requirement for tpm 1.2 it was not removed completely via ms article stating so which you state in your edit but not reflected in the title.

Whether it still works without tpm at all being enabled you would know better than I since I have not tried on clean or update.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still requires tpm 1.2 and ability to enable it
> Or and operable tpm 1.2 chip or I suppose tpm 2.0 chip so scalpers rejoice.
> 
> ...


That does not apply to this registry setting.  It completely removes TPM checks.



W1zzard said:


> Why?


Because ThrashZone is confusing the standard article for the installer with these regkeys, which act distinctly different.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well the tpm was lowered to 1.2 so there is still a requirement for tpm 1.2 it was not removed completely via ms article stating so which you state in your edit but not reflected in the title.
> 
> Whether it still works without tpm at all being enabled you would know better than I since I have not tried on clean or update.


As RTB mentioned, my reg file removes the check completely, it doesn't require TPM 1.2. Feel free to test in a VM


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

I linked mine as well and should not be different. I Just looked up how by Google Ha *LINK*


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> As RTB mentioned, my reg file removes the check completely, it doesn't require TPM 1.2. Feel free to test in a VM


Hi,
Yes but not according the ms article the op is about.

You furthered the article which is great but still ms didn't do it


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes but not according the ms article the op is about.
> 
> You furthered the article which is great but still ms didn't do it


the op is not about the ms article, it's about the reg file


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> the op is not about the ms article, it's about the reg file


Hi,
The article has changed a lot lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> But  surely they throw office/onedrive in our face upon setup/first boot up


Im perfectly fine with Onedrive. This way I can have my stuff saved in the cloud and when I log in it pulls it back down.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im perfectly fine with Onedrive. This way I can have my stuff saved in the cloud and when I log in it pulls it back down.


And that's why I tend to Google Drive rather Onedrive


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And that's why I tend to Google Drive rather Onedrive


Thats just an extra application that you have to install then. Onedrive is built in.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The article has changed a lot lol


Updated the article just for you, with a better method to bypass the requirements for upgrade from within Windows


----------



## Xuper (Oct 7, 2021)

I just downloaded ISO file and tried to install via Virtualbox but Setup won't allow me to install.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Xuper said:


> I just downloaded ISO file and tried to install via Virtualbox but Setup won't allow me to install.


*LINK* and *LINK*


----------



## Xuper (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> *LINK* and *LINK*



Strange.I have old ISO file and was able to install win11 but I deleted VM !


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Xuper said:


> Strange.I have old ISO file and was able to install win11 but I deleted VM !


Just as in this thread DL my reg file and do as posted


----------



## Xuper (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Just as in this thread DL my reg file and do as posted


I think there is a solution.install win10 in VM then upgrade to win11 , now I try to check


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 7, 2021)

Microsoft shows how to bypass the requirements here with one command tried it on a older laptop works fine

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\MoSetup]
"AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU"=dword:00000001


Press the Windows + R buttons.
Type “regedit” in the box.
Select “Yes” in the prompt to allow Registry Editor to make changes to your device.
Create a registry backup by selecting “File” and choosing “Export”.
Choose a name for your backup and select “Save”.
Click the right arrow next to the “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE” folder.
Click the right arrow next to the “SYSTEM” folder.
Click the right arrow next to the “Setup” folder.
Click on the “MoSetup” folder.
Right-click in the open space on the right.
Select “New” and choose “DWORD (32-bit) Value”.
Name the value “AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU”.
Make the value data “1” with “Hexadecimal” base selected.
Close the Registry Editor.
Here is the link of microsoft showing how to bypass the requirements

Ways to install Windows 11 (microsoft.com)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 7, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Microsoft shows how to bypass the requirements here with one command tried it on a older laptop works fine
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\MoSetup]
> "AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU"=dword:00000001
> ...


all thats in the OP already.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU


This downgrades the requirement from TPM 2.0 required to TPM 1.2 required


----------



## londiste (Oct 7, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> This cant be a permanent solution, it seems to easy.
> I wonder if this is a way to let MS backpedal with TPM.


Sure it can.
You are not the target audience of the TPM requirement. Nor anyone able to use this workaround.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> This downgrades the requirement from TPM 2.0 required to TPM 1.2 required


Hi,
Yep looks like it's best to disconnect from the internet doing upgrading process 
Back button was dead until I repeated without internet.

Otherwise might be short lived ?
Guess the other reg file has to be used after getting to 11 desktop ?


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
> "BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Guess the other reg file has to be used after getting to 11 desktop ?


it's for when you do a fresh install from usb stick


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> it's for when you do a fresh install from usb stick


Yep. Just hit Shift F10 then regedit in console (At the welcome screen). Import file where you located it


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> it's for when you do a fresh install from usb stick


Hi,
Yep but is there anything further to do after upgrading or all good ?


----------



## Xuper (Oct 7, 2021)

Allright , I installed Win10 in VirtualBox then during installing Win11 , I removed file "appraiserres.dll" from C:\$WINDOWS.~BT\Sources and now it's working.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep but is there anything further to do after upgrading or all good ?


You should be good then unless M$ has some magic to stop updating us


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> You should be good then


Yeah I'm at the Hi screen few minutes lol


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Yeah I'm at the Hi screen few minutes lol



You forgot to start your post with "Hi,"


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You forgot to start your post with "Hi,"


Hi,
Yeah everyone wonders where I get the Hi thing
Thought it would of even more controversial


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Uhh where is say... "HI" come from? What Country you here from partner? "God I has to lol" I'm in AL - Alabama but not country as that's more of a Texas thing


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Yep boom 11 I'll check for updates just to see if it dies lol
I/m using mbr only thing that qualifies is the 9940x I believe no uefi/ gpt/ secure boot/ tpm

Only the malicious software removal tool okay now was what we did malicious lol


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

I've never in my life learned how to use that tool. It just downloads lol. No pop up or anything


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I've never in my life learned how to use that tool. It just downloads lol. No pop up or anything



I believe it does 1 time scans.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I believe it does 1 time scans.


Ha same M$ crap scan with All my lovely tools


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Ran sfc /verifyonly found nothing corrupt already beats 10 lol


----------



## CandymanGR (Oct 8, 2021)

In the end, Microsoft devs themselves will remove those checks eventually. At least this is what i believe will happen.


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Oct 8, 2021)

It's not the TPM 2.0 requirement that annoys me.  I plugged a Supermicro 20 pin TPM module into my Rampage V Extreme mobo to solve that issue.  It's the lack of Windows 11 CPU driver support for anything older than an 8th gen Intel.  Got secureboot, tpm 2.0, and a UEFI BIOS, but my Haswell CPU is deemed by MS to be incompatible.    It is especially irritating when W11 works perfectly fine on a 12.5 year old PC with a 10 year old CPU.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> It's not the TPM 2.0 requirement that annoys me.  I plugged a Supermicro 20 pin TPM module into my Rampage V Extreme mobo to solve that issue.  It's the lack of Windows 11 CPU driver support for anything older than an 8th gen Intel.  Got secureboot, tpm 2.0, and a UEFI BIOS, but my Haswell CPU is deemed by MS to be incompatible.    It is especially irritating when W11 works perfectly fine on a 12.5 year old PC with a 10 year old CPU.


Hi,
Yeah got an x99 haswell-e chip too no tpm chip though

Heck the way they did x299 there is no way to disable tpm once activated in bios because my x299 apex has not tpm port on it so


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

That's why this reg file exists. M$ just cares for the customer security. I have back ups on my back ups. I know the web well enough to stay clear. M$ grow up


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> That's why this reg file exists. M$ just cares for the customer security. I have back ups on my back ups. I know the web well enough to stay clear. M$ grow up


Hi,
I did not see a tpm chip port on my z490 apex but it does have tpp or what ever it is in bios that can be enabled.
But yeah always on that bothers me a little seeing I will never use bitlocker or similar


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I did not see a tpm chip port on my z490 apex but it does have tpp or what ever it is in bios that can be enabled.
> But yeah always on that bothers me a little seeing I will never use bitlocker or similar


Exactly... All that new tech is just what to my mind


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Exactly... All that new tech is just what to my mind


Hi,
Almost done with verifying 11's system image 
Bad thing it's on my m.2 hell I don't use 10 that much at all anyway so guess I'll leave 11 on it for giggles until ms kills it for the other three 11 violations


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Almost done with verifying 11's system image
> Bad thing it's on my m.2 hell I don't use 10 that much at all anyway so guess I'll leave 11 on it for giggles until ms kills it for the other three 11 violations


I have Beta and Dev on separate drives so. Including WIN10LTSC on the slow but after things loaded useful laptop based IDE HDD since 10 uses thank God the same loader as 11

WIN10LTSC on IDE Laptop HDD
WIN10 on 120GB mSata
WINBETA on 240GB mSata
WiNDeV on 256GB mSata

As stated before I do this for FuN kinda "Testing"


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I have Beta and Dev on separate drives so. Including WIN10LTSC on the slow but after things loaded useful laptop based IDE HDD since 10 uses thank God the same loader as 11
> 
> WIN10LTSC on IDE Laptop HDD
> WIN10 on 120GB mSata
> ...


Hi,
I was at first just going to install 11 on my z490 build on sata ssd but I'm busy on it atm and for the next couple weeks so it will have to wait.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I was at first just going to install 11 on my z490 build on sata ssd but I'm busy on it atm and for the next couple weeks so it will have to wait.


Everyone here has money ha. Sadly not so here. Our internet is only 1.2MB DL

I  can't work nor drive but at least I'm here. I buy used parts on eBay so


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Everyone here has money ha. Sadly not so here. Our internet is only 1.2MB DL
> 
> I  can't work nor drive but at least I'm here. I buy used parts on eBay so


Hey at least your haven' fun.  Thats what makes a hobby worthwhile.


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

The clean install method where it asks to copy the regedit lines onto notepad did not work for me AT ALL. i followed step by step carefully and went over it 3 times, after which i gave up, i dont know maybe im dumb, from what i gather, copy and paste, save as bypass.reg, move to usb drive and boot fr usb drive, go up until it says its not supported go back, hit shift+f10 and open regedit, import bypass.reg and thats it. Exactly what i did but it said the code was incorrect. So i gave up


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

Tauceti_5 said:


> The clean install method where it asks to copy the regedit lines onto notepad did not work for me AT ALL. i followed step by step carefully and went over it 3 times, after which i gave up, i dont know maybe im dumb, from what i gather, copy and paste, save as bypass.reg, move to usb drive and boot fr usb drive, go up until it says its not supported go back, hit shift+f10 and open regedit, import bypass.reg and thats it. Exactly what i did but it said the code was incorrect. So i gave up


Odd you did download my file right? Should be easy from there as you subscribed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

btarunr said:


> and installation on a GPT partitioned drive


It should be noted that with the use of the bypasses in the article above, Windows 11 can be installed to a non-UEFI system and to a drive formatted MBR. I am currently personally running 3 systems in this configuration.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> I wonder if this is a way to let MS backpedal with TPM.


Very likely! This gives them a way to allow users that do not meet their artificial limitations to bypass them completely, which allows them to save face.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still requires tpm 1.2 and ability to enable it
> Or and operable tpm 1.2 chip or I suppose tpm 2.0 chip so scalpers rejoice.
> 
> ...


I think you missed the point of the article..



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If Microsoft allows this and even themselves gives you a bypass option when upgrading from Windows 10, why dont they just nix the requirement all together?


Excellent question..



loracle706 said:


> if you upgrade to w11 with non supported pc you ll get errors or incompatibility.


This is both flawed and incorrect. We do NOT need to spread disinformation.



Arkz said:


> Misleading title is misleading.


Not at all. The title of the article is perfectly stated!



Fierce Guppy said:


> It's the lack of Windows 11 CPU driver support for anything older than an 8th gen Intel. Got secureboot, tpm 2.0, and a UEFI BIOS, but my Haswell CPU is deemed by MS to be incompatible. It is especially irritating when W11 works perfectly fine on a 12.5 year old PC with a 10 year old CPU.


That is total FUD on the part of microsoft.  Windows 11 has been tested on CPU's as old as Core 2 Duo with no ill effect. Whatever you have, install using the bypass, enjoy!


----------



## TheOne (Oct 8, 2021)

This article was perfectly timed for me, I was planning on looking up the current popular methods of installing or upgrading on older hardware today when you posted this, and I just used the updated appraiserres.dll method with the ISO to install Windows 11 on a Haswell laptop with an i5-4200U, I don't know if it will update yet, but it installed without issue.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

TheOne said:


> This article was perfectly timed for me, I was planning on looking up the current popular methods of installing or upgrading on older hardware today when you posted this, and I just used the updated appraiserres.dll method with the ISO to install Windows 11 on a Haswell laptop with an i5-4200U, I don't know if it will update yet, but it installed without issue.


I have understood how about the appraiserres.dll I mean I copied that from the WIN10 to a WiN11 but it didn't work for me so the reg file was next so


----------



## TheOne (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I have understood how about the appraiserres.dll I mean I copied that from the WIN10 to a WiN11 but it didn't work for me so the reg file was next so



I meant I used the upgrade method and deleted the file after starting setup from the mounted ISO to upgrade the system.


----------



## Arkz (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not at all. The title of the article is perfectly stated!


It is now it's been updated.


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is total FUD on the part of microsoft.  Windows 11 has been tested on CPU's as old as Core 2 Duo with no ill effect. Whatever you have, install using the bypass, enjoy!



I've known since after installing the "leaked" Windows 11 iso that the OS will run on anything Windows 10 runs on.   I will not install the final release given the current circumstances, else it becomes another Windows 11 demo.  The trial period is over.   No more bypasses.  I don't want anything nobbled in the area of security updates, bug fixes, and additional feature updates.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> I will not install the final release given the current circumstances


Why not? It works perfectly. I've now done 13 installs. No issues whatsoever.



Fierce Guppy said:


> I don't want anything nobbled in the area of security updates, bug fixes, and additional feature updates.


That's not happening. Several of the systems I've installed have already downloaded and installed a few updates. Those threats of blocked updates are total FUD as well it seems. Install on the system of your choice, update if you like, enjoy!



Arkz said:


> It is now it's been updated.


I didn't see what it was before.


----------



## kiddagoat (Oct 8, 2021)

I had Windows 11 installed via Windows Update for a couple of weeks.  At first, I wasn't having any issues.  Then I was having issues with AMD software, specifically Ryzen Master stating that the driver wasn't installed properly.  

I attempted a removal and reinstall, it didn't fix it.  When I went to remove the AMD drivers with the AMD uninstall tool, and then reinstall them, my system could no longer boot into windows after the restart from uninstalling the AMD drivers.  I continued to get a hard drive inaccessible error.  I had to perform a clean install of Windows 10 to get my system back up and running.

I will be holding off on Windows 11 for the time being.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

kiddagoat said:


> I had Windows 11 installed via Windows Update for a couple of weeks.  At first, I wasn't having any issues.  Then I was having issues with AMD software, specifically Ryzen Master stating that the driver wasn't installed properly.
> 
> I attempted a removal and reinstall, it didn't fix it.  When I went to remove the AMD drivers with the AMD uninstall tool, and then reinstall them, my system could no longer boot into windows after the restart from uninstalling the AMD drivers.  I continued to get a hard drive inaccessible error.  I had to perform a clean install of Windows 10 to get my system back up and running.
> 
> I will be holding off on Windows 11 for the time being.


Fresh install. If you're having those kinds of issues, it's time for a fresh install sometime soon anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

Tauceti_5 said:


> The clean install method where it asks to copy the regedit lines onto notepad did not work for me AT ALL. i followed step by step carefully and went over it 3 times, after which i gave up, i dont know maybe im dumb, from what i gather, copy and paste, save as bypass.reg, move to usb drive and boot fr usb drive, go up until it says its not supported go back, hit shift+f10 and open regedit, import bypass.reg and thats it. Exactly what i did but it said the code was incorrect. So i gave up


Those are the correct steps, could you take a photo of the error message with your phone?


----------



## Arkz (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not? It works perfectly. I've now done 13 installs. No issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> That's not happening. Several of the systems I've installed have already downloaded and installed a few updates. Those threats of blocked updates are total FUD as well it seems. Install on the system of your choice, update if you like, enjoy!
> ...


Sure you did. It's what's there now minus the update.


Tauceti_5 said:


> The clean install method where it asks to copy the regedit lines onto notepad did not work for me AT ALL. i followed step by step carefully and went over it 3 times, after which i gave up, i dont know maybe im dumb, from what i gather, copy and paste, save as bypass.reg, move to usb drive and boot fr usb drive, go up until it says its not supported go back, hit shift+f10 and open regedit, import bypass.reg and thats it. Exactly what i did but it said the code was incorrect. So i gave up


Are you sure you saved it as bypass.reg and not bypass.reg.txt? You need to change to all files when saving or it will be a txt file.


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Odd you did download my file right? Should be easy from there as you subscribed





W1zzard said:


> Those are the correct steps, could you take a photo of the error message with your phone?


I dont see any download file instructions, i was under the impression i only needed to copy and paste the code lines and thet was it. 

I found a separate method by using a script through powershell. But it does require me to download a windowsmediacreationtool.bat that automatically modifies some system files/settings but i will use this method again as i would like to have a clean install without having to download 3rd party tools, as you can never be too safe, or at least modify those files myself (as shown here). I will take the picture once i get the error measage again.

 One question before i try it again though, should i copy and paste exactly as it is shown (which i did) just copy and paste or should i get rid of the quotes around the title of each first new line of code, e.g.,

BypassTPMCheck=dword:00000001
Instead of 
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

No, you should just paste the text, I've added this screenshot to the article with a little bit of extra text, in case that helps other visitors


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

Arkz said:


> Sure you did. It's what's there now minus the update.
> 
> Are you sure you saved it as bypass.reg and not bypass.reg.txt? You need to change to all files when saving or it will be a txt file.


Yep saved as bypass


W1zzard said:


> No, you should just paste the text, I've added this screenshot to the article with a little bit of extra text, in case that helps other visitors



Ok i think i know what happened but will give it a try again, i deleted the "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.0" section, i thought it wasnt't needed. Do you think that was the issue?
Also i tried clean installing on a windows 10 drive, should i format the drive first and have deleted the partitions first?

I will try formatting the entire drive and deleting all partitions first.



Arkz said:


> Sure you did. It's what's there now minus the update.
> 
> Are you sure you saved it as bypass.reg and not bypass.reg.txt? You need to change to all files when saving or it will be a txt file.


Yep saved as bypass.reg


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

Tauceti_5 said:


> i deleted the "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.0" section, i thought it wasnt't needed. Do you think that was the issue?


That is definitely the issue


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> That is definitely the issue


Honestly, I always find a way to mess things up, definetly will try again but on my slow internet connection really dont wanna go through the whole 4 hours through microsoft's official install tool, how safe is it do you think using  AveYo's Universal MediaCreationTool on github as described on tomshardware for a clean install.



			Redirect Notice
		


Creation tool on github:



			https://gist.github.com/AveYo/c74dc774a8fb81a332b5d65613187b15#file-mediacreationtool-zip
		



It really got me thinking because using microsoft official tool, the boot drive was about 30 gb, and using the unofficial modified tool the flash drive is 4 gb. So looking up file size for usb boot drive for windows 11, its at least 5 gb, so my 30 gb boot drive really got me thinking.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

No experience with that tool.

No idea why you're getting 30 GB with Microsoft's MCT, the Windows 11 ISO file is 5.3 GB. 

You should just be able to recreate the bypass.reg file on your USB stick, and you're good to go, no need to download everything again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Arkz said:


> Sure you did. It's what's there now minus the update.


Wait, what?


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> No experience with that tool.
> 
> No idea why you're getting 30 GB with Microsoft's MCT, the Windows 11 ISO file is 5.3 GB.
> 
> You should just be able to recreate the bypass.reg file on your USB stick, and you're good to go, no need to download everything again.


I wonder why. Well i will give this method another try, definetly prefer a hundred times this method, doing things manually, over having 3rd party tools doing stuff for me. Really glad you were able to help me out. It was something so simple but thanks man. Sometimes instinct isn't the way to go. Sometimes.


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not happening. Several of the systems I've installed have already downloaded and installed a few updates. Those threats of blocked updates are total FUD as well it seems. Install on the system of your choice, update if you like, enjoy!



So with the PCs with CPUs not on Microsoft's Windows 11 CPU compatibility list, you get your updates via Settings->Updates and Security just as on a fully Windows 11 compliant PC, and can successfully install an app from Settings->Apps->Optional Features->Add a feature?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> So with the PCs with CPUs not on Microsoft's Windows 11 CPU compatibility list, you get your updates via Settings->Updates and Security just as on a fully Windows 11 compliant PC, and can successfully install an app from Settings->Apps->Optional Features->Add a feature?


It seems so, maybe that whole "old PCs don't get updates" thing was a rumor. I'd expect there to be some official wording approved by Legal by now


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> That's why this reg file exists. M$ just cares for the customer security. I have back ups on my back ups. I know the web well enough to stay clear. M$ grow up



And it just so happens that after quite a bit of back and forth with Microsoft "Help" pushing for a straight answer as to what features Windows 11 compatible CPUs have that my i7-5960X lacks, I did get the impression MS sees its non-business customers as a bunch of rubes.



W1zzard said:


> It seems so, maybe that whole "old PCs don't get updates" thing was a rumor. I'd expect there to be some official wording approved by Legal by now



It wasn't a rumor.  The PC I happen to be now using has Windows 11 installed from the original "leaked" iso by patching the registry during installation.  I can't get updates, nor add optional features.  I vaguely recall receiving a couple of definition updates for Windows Defender.  All that is now listed in Updates and Security is an insider build that will not install because the PC lacks TPM 2.0 and SecureBoot.  Well it's X58.  In any case, I might try installing Windows 11 Pro on the Haswell/X99 PC during the weekend.


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

As great as this is, it's just gonna be a cat and mouse game, with Microsoft finding out about these hacks and defeating them for the next build making it harder and harder to get around the checks. It so sucks. 

Still worth trying it out now though to see what W11 is like on my trusty 2700K / 16GB RAM PC.


----------



## Arcdar (Oct 8, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> And it just so happens that after quite a bit of back and forth with Microsoft "Help" pushing for a straight answer as to what features Windows 11 compatible CPUs have that my i7-5960X lacks, I did get the impression MS sees its non-business customers as a bunch of rubes.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a rumor.  The PC I happen to be now using has Windows 11 installed from the original "leaked" iso by patching the registry during installation.  I can't get updates, nor add optional features.  I vaguely recall receiving a couple of definition updates for Windows Defender.  All that is now listed in Updates and Security is an insider build that will not install because the PC lacks TPM 2.0 and SecureBoot.  Well it's X58.  In any case, I might try installing Windows 11 Pro on the Haswell/X99 PC during the weekend.



I'm really going to look forward to a comment if you did the x99 system - I still have two dual stations (x79 & x99) which I'd like to see how they perform with win11 but didn't have the time yet (or the next two to three weeks) to try it  ...


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

For anyone out there, hope this comment helps you out, definetly so much better to try


qubit said:


> As great as this is, it's just gonna be a cat and mouse game, with Microsoft finding out about these hacks and defeating them for the next build making it harder and harder to get around the checks. It so sucks.
> 
> Still worth trying it out now though to see what W11 is like on my trusty 2700K / 16GB RAM PC.


Do it, im sure you wont regret it, i cleaned installed using this method and by far exceeds what i expected. Runs smoothly and its quick. About 5 seconds to sign in screen from cold boot. Using intel celeron and 4 gigs of ram,from like before 2015 and honestly couldnt be happier. Shout out to W1zzard for helping me out!


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

Tauceti_5 said:


> For anyone out there, hope this comment helps you out, definetly so much better to try
> 
> Do it, im sure you wont regret it, i cleaned installed using this method and by far exceeds what i expected. Runs smoothly and its quick. About 5 seconds to sign in screen from cold boot. Using intel celeron and 4 gigs of ram,from like before 2015 and honestly couldnt be happier. Shout out to W1zzard for helping me out!


I'm sure it's nice and at some point moving to it will be inevitable whether on this old hardware or something new, which I hope to get within the next year or so, fingers crossed.

I'm not happy with what they done with the Start menu position and the rounded corners, though. I like square corners so much better. Seems like a small thing, but it's surprisingly annoying for me.


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 8, 2021)

qubit said:


> I'm sure it's nice and at some point moving to it will be inevitable whether on this old hardware or something new, which I hope to get within the next year or so, fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm not happy with what they done with the Start menu position and the rounded corners, though. I like square corners so much better. Seems like a small thing, but it's surprisingly annoying for me.



So the position of the start menu can be changed to the left in settings, did some tweaking around, but its in settings>Personalization>Taskbar and scroll down to position and choose left , and the squared corners im still trying to figure out but the first time i actually got the corners to be squared. When i clean installed last night again i had forgotten how to get the square corners, i read somewhere that it was due to low graphics processing power that enabled squared corners, but its obviously not that since i got the round corners. Its got to be an option. But if thats about it, i mean i think you should go for it,


----------



## qubit (Oct 8, 2021)

Tauceti_5 said:


> So the position of the start menu can be changed to the left in settings, did some tweaking around, but its in settings>Personalization>Taskbar and scroll down to position and choose left , and the squared corners im still trying to figure out but the first time i actually got the corners to be squared. When i clean installed last night again i had forgotten how to get the square corners, i read somewhere that it was due to low graphics processing power that enabled squared corners, but its obviously not that since i got the round corners. Its got to be an option. But if thats about it, i mean i think you should go for it,


As I said, I will eventually, probably when I get my new hardware as Microsoft have disabled updates on hardware it deems to inferior, like mine.

I knew about the Start menu configuration, but not the rounded to square corners. The thing is, these are still the default settings so I'm still gonna come across them one way or another on various PCs. It's a small thing, but niggly for me.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> And it just so happens that after quite a bit of back and forth with Microsoft "Help" pushing for a straight answer as to what features Windows 11 compatible CPUs have that my i7-5960X lacks, I did get the impression MS sees its non-business customers as a bunch of rubes.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a rumor.  The PC I happen to be now using has Windows 11 installed from the original "leaked" iso by patching the registry during installation.  I can't get updates, nor add optional features.  I vaguely recall receiving a couple of definition updates for Windows Defender.  All that is now listed in Updates and Security is an insider build that will not install because the PC lacks TPM 2.0 and SecureBoot.  Well it's X58.  In any case, I might try installing Windows 11 Pro on the Haswell/X99 PC during the weekend.


Hi,
Well x99 does have a tpm 1.2 port on the boards or at least my x99 sabertooth does
Kind of the reasoning for the ms bending tpm requirements I suspect seeing people were buying tpu chips but processors are not supported.

Looking at update history updates checked for updates on startup this morning so it is looking.
Yesterday I manually checked and it found the malicious software removal tool and that's all.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

*HackToolTPM*


----------



## Totally (Oct 8, 2021)

Whoever at MS thought it was a great idea to make the Taskbar permanently fixed to the bottom of the screen needs to be dragged out of their office by the hair, down the stairs to out front of the building and beaten until they realized the way they like to do things isn't the best for everyone. FFS, it's just awful trying to use on a tablet at that position.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

Totally said:


> Whoever at MS thought it was a great idea to make the Taskbar permanently fixed to the bottom of the screen needs to be dragged out of their office by the hair, down the stairs to out front of the building and beaten until they realized the way they like to do things isn't the best for everyone. FFS, it's just awful trying to use on a tablet at that position.


Hi,
Same goes for putting the details pane on the right side so you can't use preview pane at the same time as details pane 
This is just senseless


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> *HackToolTPM*


This basically uses the same method as our article, here's the source code:








						Windows11Upgrade/win11_installSystem.cs at main · coofcookie/Windows11Upgrade
					

Windows 11 Upgrade tool that bypasses Microsoft´s requirements - Windows11Upgrade/win11_installSystem.cs at main · coofcookie/Windows11Upgrade




					github.com
				




Not sure why he both adds "AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU" (which relaxes from TPM 2.0 to 1.2), and also deletes appraiserres.dll (which removes the TPM requirement completely)


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> This basically uses the same method as our article, here's the source code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Just read someone where the ms pass code didn't work 
Was figuring it was user error but never know.

Maybe they did it for good measure lol


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 8, 2021)

if you're that desperate to run windows 11 and probably have issues in the next couple months why are you not either buy a 10100f for 75 bucks or just stick to windows 10?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> if you're that desperate to run windows 11 and probably have issues in the next couple months why are you not either buy a 10100f for 75 bucks or just stick to windows 10?


Hi,
Just like Vegas and shooting craps
7 or 11 are winners 
10 well we all know it's no winner and people are sick of it basically lol


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2021)

Bypass works beautifully btw. I am currently running Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Bypass works beautifully btw. I am currently running Windows 11.


Hi,
Which one you use ?
Upgrade or clean install ?
I used the upgrade it is the bomb


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> *HackToolTPM*
> 
> View attachment 220029​


Let me know how this is


----------



## OGLORIOSO (Oct 9, 2021)

May I have any system problem if I install windows 11 in my computer with a Ryzen 7 1700??? Or is it safe?I had installed Windows 11 on the day it was released, but then go back to windows 10 after noticed it wasn't compatible with my CPU


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

OGLORIOSO said:


> May I have any system problem if I install windows 11 in my computer with a Ryzen 7 1700?


You will need to use a bypass but otherwise you will have no issues running Win11 on your Ryzen 1700.

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Tauceti_5 (Oct 9, 2021)

OGLORIOSO said:


> May I have any system problem if I install windows 11 in my computer with a Ryzen 7 1700??? Or is it safe?I had installed Windows 11 on the day it was released, but then go back to windows 10 after noticed it wasn't compatible with my CPU
> 
> View attachment 220089


Amd and windows announced that theyre working on a fix and should be patched up with the very next update to windows 11, should be soon now.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Oct 9, 2021)

As always, celebration may be short lived, until this trick is patched out in another Win11 update, so posting the workaround so visibly and making it popular actually raises the attention of it getting patched, so yeah this is really not something to keep relying on, it can work, always "for now".

Even if Win 11 doesn't completely get patched of all the bypasses in the future, you'll have major softwares requiring it and actually failing to work without it, which we've seen with the first game's anti-cheat system to employ.

TPM 2.0 is like the COVID19 Passport of computers, quite a limitation on what was once a shining example of freedom.



























Geforce NOW
Stadia
Office 365
Adobe Creative Cloud
Microsoft Azure
Intel DevCloud
IBM Cloud
Own nothing, rent everything. The PC platform is under serious attack, wonder why are GPUs so expensive and inaccessible to the vast majority these days, and will the prices really get down once the cryptocraze presumably ends?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Which one you use ?
> Upgrade or clean install ?
> I used the upgrade it is the bomb


Clean.



RoutedScripter said:


> As always, celebration may be short lived, until this trick is patched out in another Win11 update, so posting the workaround so visibly and making it popular actually raises the attention of it getting patched, so yeah this is really not something to keep relying on, it can work, always "for now".
> 
> Even if Win 11 doesn't completely get patched of all the bypasses in the future, you'll have major softwares requiring it and actually failing to work without it, which we've seen with the first game's anti-cheat system to employ.
> 
> ...


God fucking tin foil hat much?


----------



## Fierce Guppy (Oct 9, 2021)

Arcdar said:


> I'm really going to look forward to a comment if you did the x99 system - I still have two dual stations (x79 & x99) which I'd like to see how they perform with win11 but didn't have the time yet (or the next two to three weeks) to try it  ...



Gone and did it. 

As this PC has SecureBoot, UEFI, and TPM 2.0, I chose to install the OS using the Windows 11 Media Creation Tool.   I still have not seen a nag prompt about my i7-5960X which is unexpected.   The Windows 10 chipset drivers is a must to avoid seeing this:





Installing option features actually works unlike on the X58 machine.   What worries me is there was only two updates queued.





Really?  Is that all others with fully compatible PCs got?

Anyway, poor design decisions are apparent in this OS but it has been stable.   All device drivers that worked in Windows 10 work in Windows 11.  Even Asus AI Suite 3 works which is a goddamn miracle, but the Intel MEI driver must be installed first.

Got games to install...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> God fucking tin foil hat much?


That user is not wrong.


----------



## TheOne (Oct 9, 2021)

And now I have used the reg edit to do a fresh install on my old X58 system, which will be dual booting with Windows 7, so far it is very snappy.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2021)

@scope54, you had a post which you deleted "Reason: Misunderstood directions". What was the issue? Maybe I can improve the wording in our article


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

Dude, i missed this thread - nice guide!

Is there a way to edit this into an ISO or installer USB?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Is there a way to edit this into an ISO or installer USB?


I'm sure there is. Haven't looked into it though as I'm still using the method of creating a Win10 install USB and replacing the install.esd with the one from the Windows 11 ISO. Installs using that method are seamless.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm sure there is. Haven't looked into it though as I'm still using the method of creating a Win10 install USB and replacing the install.esd with the one from the Windows 11 ISO. Installs using that method are seamless.


I just found out a collection of complicated methods to do so, and i'm working up a guide on how to do it.
The W11 ESD/WIM onto the W10 USB/ISO seems ideal, but finding a free ISO editing program is the fun part.


Edit: here you go

The file can be install.wim or install.esd, certain tools compress the wim to esd

*Use a windows 10 installer, with windows 11 files*

1.Download a Windows 10 and Windows 11 ISO
2.Download Anyburn (It's old and ugly, but its free)


			Thank you for installing AnyBurn!
		


3.Open your Win 10 ISO file in Anyburn,
Browse to the sources folder, and delete the existing install.wim (or install.esd)

4 .Mount the Windows 11 ISO in windows explorer

5. Go back to Anyburn, click the Add button and browse to the new install.wim file from your Windows 11 ISO and add it to where you deleted the old file

6.Click create, save it as a new name, like Win11noTPM.iso

That's it, done.





*Modify an existing bootable Win10 USB:*

1. Use any method to create a W10 bootable USB, Rufus or the Microsoft media creation tool are recommended.

2. Browse to sources on the USB drive and delete the Windows 10 install.wim file

3. Copy Install.wim from your Win11 ISO to the same location

Tada, your W10 USB now installs W11 instead

(Windows has long supported the ability to "mount" an ISO and have it appear as a read only DVD drive, so you do not need third party software to open the Win 11 ISO file)



Multi-Boot with wVentoy:
(Theres an option to make this work with secure boot, but you have to wipe the disk to toggle it)
Ventoy can be installed to a USB, that makes a hidden bootable partition at the end of the drive.
To windows, this looks like a regular simple single partition, but disk manager shows the second hidden boot partition at the end (~500MB)

When booted from, Ventoy loads up a very simple screen that lets you choose an ISO file from the drive - Any ISO. 11, 10, 7, Linux, anything.
This is great for a recovery drive, as you can keep 7/8.1/10/11 and live boot linux all in here, and clean install an OS to any system - and it's super easy to update or replace the ISO's.
The only limit here is how big the drive you chose is, and you can add/remove/edit the ISO files without touching ventoy again


----------



## ronsi (Oct 10, 2021)

The upgrade fix did not work for me. When I followed it, the process checks for updates and restores 'appraiserres.dll'. Furthermore, the "Back" button is disabled, so even if I try to delete appraiserres.dll from the temp folder, I have to cancel the installation.

I even tried modifying the iso and delete appraiserres.dll altogether. Same outcome

Suggestions?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 10, 2021)

ronsi said:


> The upgrade fix did not work for me. When I followed it, the process checks for updates and restores 'appraiserres.dll'. Furthermore, the "Back" button is disabled, so even if I try to delete appraiserres.dll from the temp folder, I have to cancel the installation.
> 
> I even tried modifying the iso and delete appraiserres.dll altogether. Same outcome
> 
> Suggestions?


Hi,
Same happened to me 
Disconnect from the internet solved the dead back button issue.


----------



## TheOne (Oct 10, 2021)

When you are going through the upgrade process set it to not look for updates.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2021)

ronsi said:


> The upgrade fix did not work for me. When I followed it, the process checks for updates and restores 'appraiserres.dll'. Furthermore, the "Back" button is disabled, so even if I try to delete appraiserres.dll from the temp folder, I have to cancel the installation.
> 
> I even tried modifying the iso and delete appraiserres.dll altogether. Same outcome
> 
> Suggestions?


Thanks! Confirmed, I suspect they added a downloadable update, to prevent us deleting appraiserres.dll. Just disconnect before attempting the upgrade, updating the original post


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Oct 10, 2021)

If requirement can be downgraded like that, is it really a requirement anymore?

Makes you wonder what was the point of it to begin with.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I just found out a collection of complicated methods to do so, and i'm working up a guide on how to do it.
> The W11 ESD/WIM onto the W10 USB/ISO seems ideal, but finding a free ISO editing program is the fun part.
> 
> 
> ...



if it is working, i think this will be the best methode . I will simply change the .wim file on my installation pendrive.


----------



## Totally (Oct 10, 2021)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If Microsoft allows this and even themselves gives you a bypass option when upgrading from Windows 10, why dont they just nix the requirement all together?



They're not allowing it, just turning a blind eye. If a vulnerability or something happens down the line, MS can just go ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯ "Unsupported config, not our problem but well patch it whenever we get around to doing so."


----------



## mechtech (Oct 10, 2021)

I thought it would be on how to set up your bios and stuff not to let windows 11 upgrade.   

well until it's maybe at final beta at least


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

ronsi said:


> Suggestions?


Yes, fresh install. If it will not upgrade, you will need to fresh install using a bypass method.



W1zzard said:


> Thanks! Confirmed, I suspect they added a downloadable update, to prevent us deleting appraiserres.dll. Just disconnect before attempting the upgrade, updating the original post


Or this..

Folks, general rule of thumb and common sense: You should *not* be connected to the internet unless you are using it. If you're not using it, disconnect. It's safer and prevents a lot of nonsense.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, fresh install. If it will not upgrade, you will need to fresh install using a bypass method.


As others have mentioned (and I updated the original post): disconnect from internet or turn off the updater's update feature


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 11, 2021)

Wait. Can we do this directly in Windows 10? I mean use this reg, and then start the Win11 setup directly from Win10, not from the boot USB flash.
I want just to upgrade to Win11, not a clean install.
Thank you.


----------



## b1k3rdude (Oct 11, 2021)

s3thra said:


> I used the Windows 10 USB installer with Windows 11 install.wim method to get it installed on my old BIOS based Phenom II machine following this guide. Windows Updates works on both installations just fine so far as well.


Interesting, I wonder how long with till last as M$ said they would block updated on machines that dont have Bootloader Signature Enforcement (otherwise known as 'secure boot'....) and TPM enabled....



lexluthermiester said:


> Folks, general rule of thumb and common sense: You should *not* be connected to the internet unless you are using it. If you're not using it, disconnect. It's safer and prevents a lot of nonsense.


100%, any OS/App needs the internet to 'install' is a hard no or it gets blocked via WFC (https://www.binisoft.org/wfc.php)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 11, 2021)

Prima.Vera said:


> Wait. Can we do this directly in Windows 10? I mean use this reg, and then start the Win11 setup directly from Win10, not from the boot USB flash.
> I want just to upgrade to Win11, not a clean install.
> Thank you.


Read the news post


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> As others have mentioned (and I updated the original post): disconnect from internet or turn off the updater's update feature


Ah, didn't see that...


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 11, 2021)

This is all funny for me, I dont understand why people are doing all this stuff when they could just stay on Windows 10 currently?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> This is all funny for me, I dont understand why people are doing all this stuff when they could just stay on Windows 10 currently?


Because many of us HATE and LOATH the UI for Windows 10. 11 is a great improvement and hearkens back to the days of Windows 7. 11 is a return to good form for the UI of Windows and we will NOT let irritatingly artificial limitations and nonsense requirements stand in our way of a better computing experience. We will also not be forced to upgrade/replace perfectly capable PC's just because microsoft says so.

If you don't understand after that explanation, you likely never will, it's all good, continue to enjoy Windows 10. Not everyone sees things the same way..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because many of us HATE and LOATH the UI for Windows 10. 11 is a great improvement and hearkens back to the days of Windows 7. 11 is a return to good form for the UI of Windows and we will NOT let irritatingly artificial limitations and nonsense requirements stand in our way of a better computing experience. We will also not be forced to upgrade/replace perfectly capable PC's just because microsoft says so.
> 
> If you don't understand after that explanation, you likely never will, it's all good, continue to enjoy Windows 10. Not everyone sees things the same way..


Hi,
Exactly which part of 11 reminds you of win-7 lol
Can't be the start button menus
Can't be the context menus
Can't be explorer tools header
Can't be settings pages

I believe 10 has fewer changes from the default install than 11 because
At least the start button menu didn't need any alterations
Context menu wasn't totally borked
Explorer tools header/ ribbon at least didn't hide options and all were on tabs.
Settings pages are mostly the same except 10's has more.

Bottom line 10 or 11 doesn't really matter I didn't use 10 very much for anything else that oc benchmarks but saying 11 is like 7 is a stretch lol
Classic shell now open shell works on 10 also lol

And frankly I said on page 2 or 3 that I had to disconnect from the internet or the back button was dead don't believed @W1zzard believed me though lol


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 11, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Read the news post


Sorry, just saw that. Thank you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Exactly which part of 11 reminds you of win-7 lol


Are you trolling me or are you really asking for an explanation? It kinda feels like an effort at nit-picking & trolling..


----------



## mechtech (Oct 12, 2021)

That is a fairly limited amount of CPUs

The AMD 1k series ryzen was about march 2017, only 4.5 years old, and about same with Intel 7k series.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

mechtech said:


> That is a fairly limited amount of CPUs
> 
> The AMD 1k series ryzen was about march 2017, only 4.5 years old, and about same with Intel 7k series.


Exactly.


----------



## pdaliu (Oct 12, 2021)

Thank you TechPowerUp.  I've followed the 'appraiserres.dll deletion' method in the 'within windows' section.  Win10 was perfectly upgraded to Win11 on my old machine without TPM at all.  Personal settings and installed Apps were all there.  The same is true for my Win 10 within VirtualBox, too.  So far no issues and Windows Update (KB5005635) works!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2021)

Prima.Vera said:


> Wait. Can we do this directly in Windows 10? I mean use this reg, and then start the Win11 setup directly from Win10, not from the boot USB flash.
> I want just to upgrade to Win11, not a clean install.
> Thank you.


Yup. You can only clean install from USB, upgrades must be done within the OS.


----------



## arni-gx (Oct 12, 2021)

well.... my pc is still not meet requirement for upgrade into win 11, because there is no secure boot and TPM 2.0......... by PC health check......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> well.... my pc is still not meet requirement for upgrade into win 11, because there is no secure boot and TPM 2.0......... by PC health check......


So use a bypass and ignore the health check nonsense..


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because many of us HATE and LOATH the UI for Windows 10. 11 is a great improvement and hearkens back to the days of Windows 7. 11 is a return to good form for the UI of Windows and we will NOT let irritatingly artificial limitations and nonsense requirements stand in our way of a better computing experience. We will also not be forced to upgrade/replace perfectly capable PC's just because microsoft says so.
> 
> If you don't understand after that explanation, you likely never will, it's all good, continue to enjoy Windows 10. Not everyone sees things the same way..


Odd, I think the UI in 11 is nothing like 7.

Quick launch completely removed, start menu replaced with some smart phone, tablet like start box, forced large icon size and massively padded out icon spacing.

I think its more along the lines, its new, so I must use it, I like new stuff as its exciting.  There may be changes that people specifically like though, but the UI is nothing like Windows 7, Windows 10 is closer to 7 than 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> Odd, I think the UI in 11 is nothing like 7.


Perhaps you should look up the definition of the word "hearken"(see definition #3). In the context of my statement, I was implying that it is reminiscent of the quality and refinement that was contained in the experience Windows 7 had to offer. The UI for 11 has not only been remade to be visually more appealing with organic contours and stylings, but has also been reshaped to be more intuitive, with expanded fine-grained controls(which people are cluelessly complaining about) and intuitive menu/function associations. Granted, there are some imperfections and annoyances, but overall Windows 11 is an exceptional improvement over the laughable experience of Windows 8/8.1/10. I used Win10 LTSB & LTSC. Hated every minute of it. The only reason I used it was for DirectX12 gaming. Otherwise I would been perfectly happy continuing on with Windows 7.

I will never go back to the pathetic joke that was Windows after version 7. For me, it's 7 to 11 and everything in between is the rotten stuff that comes out of the south end of a northbound moose.


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps you should look up the definition of the word "hearken"(see definition #3). In the context of my statement, I was implying that it is reminiscent of the quality and refinement that was contained in the experience Windows 7 had to offer. The UI for 11 has not only been remade to be visually more appealing with organic contours and stylings, but has also been reshaped to be more intuitive, with expanded fine-grained controls(which people are cluelessly complaining about) and intuitive menu/function associations. Granted, there are some imperfections and annoyances, but overall Windows 11 is an exceptional improvement over the laughable experience of Windows 8/8.1/10. I used Win10 LTSB & LTSC. Hated every minute of it. The only reason I used it was for DirectX12 gaming. Otherwise I would been perfectly happy continuing on with Windows 7.
> 
> I will never go back to the pathetic joke that was Windows after version 7. For me, it's 7 to 11 and everything in between is the rotten stuff that comes out of the south end of a northbound moose.



That was my point though, its not intuitive for a desktop user (in my opinion) it seems they designed it to be optimal for use on a tablet and then just forced that on desktop users as well.

Its like the windows 3.1 UI with its start window except this is restricted to one launch window only.

If you dislike the windows 10 UI, its implying you have not found windows UI intuitive from windows 95 onwards.

Hopefully startisback and openshell guys can figure something out to make it more pleasant for desktop users.

The UI actually reminds me of windows 8, where they removed the start menu in that as well.

Microsoft seem like a lost child, they introduce something, then they get bored of it and remove it or significantly change it.

Do we add live tiles? nah remove it, do we add desktop widgets? nah remove it, do we centre align window text? nah go back to left.  But the one thing that proved popular and reliable for people was the start menu, if they just removed quick launch, I could have lived with that, as I could make my own virtual quick launch using mini tiles on the start menu.  I ungroup icons, so e.g. if I have 5 notepad open they all have their own icon, as i can work faster that way, and on average I have 50-100 icons at once on my taskbar, with them been forced large icons and padded thats going to need lots of screen real estate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> That was my point though, its not intuitive for a desktop user (in my opinion)


Maybe. But it is VERY intuitive for long time PC users who expect nitty-gritty controls and associations that make sense. Wisely, microsoft has decided to return to appealing to power users, IT professionals and enthusiasts instead of appealing to the common casual user. They have decided it better to cater to the leaders and opinion makers of the industry rather than catering to a user group that has no clue what a concise computing ethic and methodology is. And they have done all of this while still keeping Windows 11 easy to use for the most part.

The common user needs to improve their computing skills and knowledge. We the professionals and power users do NOT need to dumb things down for common users. Those who do not wish to answer the challenge have options, iOS & Android.

I'm not going to bother with the rest of your statement...


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe. But it is VERY intuitive for long time PC users who expect nitty-gritty controls and associations that make sense. Wisely, microsoft has decided to return to appealing to power users, IT professionals and enthusiasts instead of appealing to the common casual user. They have decided it better to cater to the leaders and opinion makers of the industry rather than catering to a user group that has no clue what a concise computing ethic and methodology is. And they have done all of this while still keeping Windows 11 easy to use for the most part.
> 
> The common user needs to improve their computing skills and knowledge. We the professionals and power users do NOT need to dumb things down for common users. Those who do not wish to answer the challenge have options, iOS & Android.
> 
> I'm not going to bother with the rest of your statement...



I think we going to have accept we are at complete opposites.

The UI changes to me look like they are catered to the casual user.

Large icons with lots of padding.
Optimised for people who do very little multi tasking.
Changes made to accommodate people who are used to using mobile devices so they are "less confused".

I expect there will be tools made or updates to openshell etc. to make things similar to what they were for the "power users"

Now your reply is written in a manner as if you talking down to me, like its authoritive, if you have any data showing that power users asked for these changes, then by all means provide it, but I do think your post is like mine, its just an opinion.  I am not sure what an opinion maker for the industry is either, I hope you don't mean your typical tech journalist.

A developer can design a UI, but it doesn't mean that developer is right in how intuitive a UI is.

I think we should both leave it here, as we clearly not going to even be close to agreeing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> I think we going to have accept we are at complete opposites.


Oh, clearly. Yes. But why?...


chrcoluk said:


> The UI changes to me look like they are catered to the casual user.
> Large icons with lots of padding.
> Optimised for people who do very little multi tasking.
> Changes made to accommodate people who are used to using mobile devices so they are "less confused".


And there it is. You seem to be judging based on appearances alone. I'm judging based on system level performances, easy access to system level management tools, system level utilities and a usability that appeals to someone who needs an overall efficient experience. I've been testing 11 since the first days of the 21996 leak and have conducted extensive tests on every build during the beta program to flesh out the functionality of the OS. I started a thread dedicated to that effort.


chrcoluk said:


> I expect there will be tools made or updates to openshell etc. to make things similar to what they were for the "power users"


Sure, that'll happen and I look forward to it.


chrcoluk said:


> Now your reply is written in a manner as if you talking down to me, like its authoritative


And you inspired that with your comment to me which seemed like it was equally condescending and belittling. Your choice of vocabulary and sentence structure was very telling. If you're going to disagree with someone and you don't wish to invoke an unpleasant response, take care not to word yourself in a way that makes them feel like you're attacking them.


chrcoluk said:


> I think we should both leave it here, as we clearly not going to even be close to agreeing.


Agreed. That would be best.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi,
Used the upgrade process and still ms changed updates setting to activate it's torrent features to deliver updates to and from others on the internet instead of just local networks
So check you update delivery settings you might be surprised ms sure didn't save my settings from 10 



chrcoluk said:


> Odd, I think the UI in 11 is nothing like 7.
> 
> Quick launch completely removed, start menu replaced with some smart phone, tablet like start box, forced large icon size and massively padded out icon spacing.
> 
> I think its more along the lines, its new, so I must use it, I like new stuff as its exciting.  There may be changes that people specifically like though, but the UI is nothing like Windows 7, Windows 10 is closer to 7 than 11.


Indeed without the rounded corners it's win-10.2 funny anyone that hates 10 actually likes 11 lol


----------



## wiak (Oct 14, 2021)

or just use Rufus and download the iso with that and use the no tpm/secure boot option when creating the usb media


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi,
Yep 3.16 beta2 has been seen to do this for clean installs
The release 3.16 not yet not sure why it would offer the same workarounds



			Index of /downloads


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh wow 3.16 lets you disable TPM from the creation?

That's awesome!

"Add Windows 11 _"Extended"_ installation support (Disables TPM/Secure Boot/RAM requirements)"


----------



## Arcdar (Oct 15, 2021)

Fierce Guppy said:


> Gone and did it.
> 
> As this PC has SecureBoot, UEFI, and TPM 2.0, I chose to install the OS using the Windows 11 Media Creation Tool.   I still have not seen a nag prompt about my i7-5960X which is unexpected.   The Windows 10 chipset drivers is a must to avoid seeing this:
> 
> ...



Ah. Thanks for the update on it. Might try it on one of my dual-systems (x99 / x79), too  ... sadly both of them DON'T have TPM2.0 but I'll try it out and see what happens - one of them even has a "chinese after market board" and thus I don't even think I could retrofit it with one. One of my trusty Asus dual-socket-boards died after many years and a new x99 asus board was quite hefty compared to 120€ for a chinese one with C6xx chipset to keep the system running  . At least when I got the replacement part it was long before the "buy everything in china" hype and the "buy all x99 chips" hype so I still got it for a really really decent price  (and yes, C6xx chipset, not one of the "x99" boards which then don't even have the x99 chip on it  ) and could keep my two 2690v3's running which are more than enough still for everything I need it for  .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Indeed without the rounded corners it's win-10.2 funny anyone that hates 10 actually likes 11 lol


So, are you trying to tell us all that you haven't used 11? Because no one can look at the Settings app and think there are no differences, unless they're on drugs or pulling the mickey. The Settings app alone is a solid reason to upgrade to 11 because of the much more intuitively arranged settings and the greater level of fine-grained controls. Then there is the easy access to the classic control panel and other admin type tools that have been added to and enhanced. Then when you add in all the visual refinements to the UI you end up with a total package that is far and away a better experience than what is on offer from 10. Windows 10.2 this is not. Anyone saying that needs to take a closer look.



Mussels said:


> Oh wow 3.16 lets you disable TPM from the creation?


Nice! Giving that a test..


Mussels said:


> That's awesome!


Hell yes!



ThrashZone said:


> Index of /downloads


This link now shows a final release.

EDIT; Just tried it. Not seeing any Windows 11 options using the microsoft direct ISO.
Am I missing something?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
3.16 portable works fine I got the beta2 just encase it wouldn't this was on my 9940x system on win-10 which already has win-11 on it too using the upgrade process here

Just point to the 11 iso with Select search and use Extended windows 11 installation

Might also notice it has windows to go


----------



## gytaka (Oct 15, 2021)

What is the solution if the machine meets all the requirements (TPM, safe boot, ram size) *except* that it has a KABY lake core i5 7400 processor?

With thanks for help!

(It's funny that the ms check-software describes the KABY lake core i5 7400 processor as 3 years old)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 15, 2021)

gytaka said:


> What is the solution if the machine meets all the requirements (TPM, safe boot, ram size) *except* that it has a KABY lake core i5 7400 processor?
> 
> With thanks for help!
> 
> (It's funny that the ms check-software describes the KABY lake core i5 7400 processor as 3 years old)


Have you actually tried the updater? Delete the DLL file as described in the article, I think this bypasses all requirements


----------



## gytaka (Oct 15, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Have you actually tried the updater? Delete the DLL file as described in the article, I think this bypasses all requirements


Okay, thank you. I'll try it, until then I only tried the windows update built-in application. I attach a picture, in the top right corner it tells me that the machine is not compatible for windows 11. (Funny: currently  )


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
All you need to do is save this as a reg file from notepad and merge it then restart

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\MoSetup]
"AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## gytaka (Oct 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All you need to do is save this as a reg file from notepad and merge it then restart
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank You for Your help!


----------



## chrcoluk (Oct 19, 2021)

It wont be long I expect before ntlite allows the use of a custom win 11 installer ISO with the TPM 2.0 requirement pre configured.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> It wont be long I expect before ntlite allows the use of a custom win 11 installer ISO with the TPM 2.0 requirement pre configured.


That would be nice!


----------



## scope54 (Oct 20, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> @scope54, you had a post which you deleted "Reason: Misunderstood directions". What was the issue? Maybe I can improve the wording in our article


@W1zzard 
I had used the upgrade assistant and didn't understand to just download and run the iso. Once I went through it and realized that upgrade assistant wasnt doing the same the thing the article was detailing I tried the iso; mounted it and ran setup.


----------



## svan71 (Oct 29, 2021)

I intentionally disabled TPM to keep that 11 garbage off my computer.  I'll switch to linux before 2025


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 2, 2021)

ZoneDymo said:


> well good to know perfectly capable hardware wont be e-waste if you do want to (hopefully eventually) upgrade to windows 11


Freaking genius! The right entity needs to accuse MS of being anti-green ie: See comment about e-waste, problem solved.



svan71 said:


> I intentionally disabled TPM to keep that 11 garbage off my computer.  I'll switch to linux before 2025


Have you tried Win 11 with or without TPM?


----------



## mechtech (Nov 5, 2021)

"So you have a $2,000 Core i7-6950X HEDT processor, which you thought would last forever, but Windows 11 Setup stands in your way with its steep system requirements that include TPM and Secure Boot. What do you do? "

Install Linux???
Keep Win10??


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2021)

I dont get why people cant just keep the OS they have.

What a strange sense of entitlement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I dont get why people cant just keep the OS they have.
> 
> What a strange sense of entitlement.


That's not it. Windows 10 is a crap GUI experience, the support of which will end. Additionally, not everyone wants to use and/or be limited by TPM and secureboot. So why should we be held back by pointless, useless and asinine limitations & requirements?


----------



## rvalencia (Nov 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still requires tpm 1.2 and ability to enable it
> Or and operable tpm 1.2 chip or I suppose tpm 2.0 chip so scalpers rejoice.
> 
> ...


I installed Windows 11 on Core i7 3770K equipped PC without TPM.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

rvalencia said:


> I installed Windows 11 on Core i7 3770K equipped PC without TPM.


Nice! Any glitches?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2021)

I have an intel Atom touchscreen system (screen is broken, HDMI out works) here that i wanted to throw W11 on, but it has no W10 x64 drivers so i'm worried it'd just die
I should just do a macrium backup and go balls to the wall

Edit: i'm going for it
Intel Atom Processor Z3745D 2M Cache up to 1.83 GHz

2GB ram, 32GB internal "SSD" (flash memory)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> but it has no W10 x64 drivers so i'm worried it'd just die
> I should just do a macrium backup and go balls to the wall


Windows 7 or 8 drivers will work fine. The Intel installer does not limit installation on new OS versions.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Windows 7 or 8 drivers will work fine. The Intel installer does not limit installation on new OS versions.


No, i was worried it only had x86 drivers

Turns out it does, i'd been looking at another model with x64 support


x64 CPU, but the BIOS firmware wont boot UEFI or x64 windows installers


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> x64 CPU, but the BIOS firmware wont boot UEFI or x64 windows installers


Weird. If you really really want to get 11 running on it, start a new thread and maybe we all can help you sort it out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird. If you really really want to get 11 running on it, start a new thread and maybe we all can help you sort it out.


Ignore the second "really". Brain-fart moment.

The following is why I like Jeff over at CraftComputing;









LOTS of good info here!!


----------



## wlodar2wwa (Dec 31, 2021)

HI,
i just installed Windows 11 as update from Win 7 after patching iso with Quick_11_iso_esd_wim_TPM_toggle script on intel i7, 2670QM 8 GB RAM (no TPM 1.2 and 2.0 and no secure boot).
Iso don`t work with rufus-3.17p, on a boot i got blank screen and few pixels on it.
Changing registry don`t do enything i had information about  insufficient hardware requirements.
Win 11 works well on i7. Speed is better than on Win 10 but not as fast as the win 7.
There is no option to save all old programs, only users files, system password and etc...but old apps are still in theirs catalogs, weird...
Good job  AveYo !!!


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 31, 2021)

See... WiN7 was the best IMO. 11 is getting there depending on who you ask ha


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> See... WiN7 was the best IMO.


No one is arguing against that! So true!


----------



## ARF (Dec 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No one is arguing that!



Well, someone would say that Windows XP is the best.
The OS blindly follow some trends of designs that are forced onto the users at the time of their launches.
For example, material design, minimalistic design, flat design, aero design, etc...

It's all relative but Windows 11 is a flop and no one is arguing that!


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 31, 2021)

ARF said:


> Well, someone would say that Windows XP is the best.
> The OS blindly follow some trends of designs that are forced onto the users at the time of their launches.
> For example, material design, minimalistic design, flat design, aero design, etc...
> 
> It's all relative but Windows 11 is a flop and no one is arguing that!


Can I just say the Luna theme which was apart of a beta of xp though M$ remove on final version though thank the Heavens a 3rd party app allow you to change

Edit: no it wasn't Luna but called.... "one min" it was shown on one of the Videos I linked here some time ago. The theme was classic but  had 3 like boxes for minimize, max, close which I fell in love with


----------



## ARF (Dec 31, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Can I just say the Luna theme which was apart of a beta of xp though M$ remove on final version though thank the Heavens a 3rd party app allow you to change
> 
> Edit: no it wasn't Luna but called.... "one min" it was shown on one of the Videos I linked here some time ago. The theme was classic but  had 3 like boxes for minimize, max, close which I fell in love with



The general lightness and responsiveness, this thing can probably run just fine on a Duron / Athlon / Pentium II.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2022)

ARF said:


> but Windows 11 is a flop and no one is arguing that!


I am. I prefer it to 10 by far. Eff Windows 10.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am. I prefer it to 10 by far. Eff Windows 10.


Eh windows 10 until... UNTIL... M$ allows the functionality to the toolbar again to add status stuff. Everyone has there own options


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm running 11 on a 4790K system with a GTX970 and it runs great. 

I was a bit surprised at how well it runs and as others have said, it's a bit faster than 10.


----------



## zlobby (Jan 1, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> I'm running 11 on a 4790K system with a GTX970 and it runs great.
> 
> I was a bit surprised at how well it runs and as others have said, it's a bit faster than 10.


What about drivers, though? AMD hid all their drivers for 'incompatible' HW from their website.

So, for example, there is no patch for the latency issues of the $L3, which would make bypassing the requirements pointless.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2022)

zlobby said:


> What about drivers, though? AMD hid all their drivers for 'incompatible' HW from their website.
> 
> So, for example, there is no patch for the latency issues of the $L3, which would make bypassing the requirements pointless.


To be fair, that bug basically affects Aida64 and nothing else


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2022)

zlobby said:


> What about drivers, though? AMD hid all their drivers for 'incompatible' HW from their website.


Download the Windows 10 Drivers. Install, enjoy. The Windows 10 drivers, AFAIK are 100% compatible with Windows 11. I have installed Windows 7 drivers in Win11 with no issues.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 2, 2022)

zlobby said:


> What about drivers, though? AMD hid all their drivers for 'incompatible' HW from their website.
> 
> So, for example, there is no patch for the latency issues of the $L3, which would make bypassing the requirements pointless.





lexluthermiester said:


> Download the Windows 10 Drivers. Install, enjoy. The Windows 10 drivers, AFAIK are 100% compatible with Windows 11. I have installed Windows 7 drivers in Win11 with no issues.



Exactly what Lex stated. I just downloaded the win 10 drivers.


----------



## zlobby (Jan 2, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Exactly what Lex stated. I just downloaded the win 10 drivers.





lexluthermiester said:


> Download the Windows 10 Drivers. Install, enjoy. The Windows 10 drivers, AFAIK are 100% compatible with Windows 11. I have installed Windows 7 drivers in Win11 with no issues.





stinger608 said:


> Exactly what Lex stated. I just downloaded the win 10 drivers.


I'm afraid to do so brcause AMD's release notes state explicitly 'Restores intended function and behavior of UEFI CPPC2 (“preferred core”) in Windows® 11 build 22000.189 (or newer) on AMD processors.'
AFAIK this is the fix for the $L3 latency issues in Win 11.

Given that installer is most likely set to ignore older CPU, I wonder if it's worth the risk of wasting my time experimenting.

So, has anyone tried Win 11 on 2xxx mobile APU from AMD? If so, any issues with the latencies?



Mussels said:


> To be fair, that bug basically affects Aida64 and nothing else


Hmm, has it been confirmed officially? It stirred both AMD and M$ quite a bit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2022)

zlobby said:


> So, has anyone tried Win 11 on 2xxx mobile APU from AMD? If so, any issues with the latencies?


With the current build, AFAIK, you should not have any problems.


----------



## ARF (Jan 2, 2022)

zlobby said:


> So, has anyone tried Win 11 on 2xxx mobile APU from AMD? If so, any issues with the latencies?



I will skip this "pleasure". Windows 10 is just fine and doesn't need a replacement at this time..


----------



## zlobby (Jan 3, 2022)

ARF said:


> I will skip this "pleasure". Windows 10 is just fine and doesn't need a replacement at this time..


I agree, and while I have modern machines to fully test Win 11 on, they are all production ones.
I was wondering if Win 11 is somewhere near production-ready (I won't even consider it for anything mission-critical), and I only have some 2700U (Zen+) laptops to spare. And this brings us back to my original concern, thus completing the vicious circle. F*** M$!


----------



## bug (Jan 3, 2022)

I wonder, and nobody has talked about, whether Win11 improves the DPC problem in Win10 in any way.


----------



## zlobby (Jan 3, 2022)

bug said:


> I wonder, and nobody has talked about, whether Win11 improves the DPC problem in Win10 in any way.


I agree that we really need a deep-dive into Win 11 and a serious comparison between the various performance aspects of both OS.
Oddly enough, currently there are only bits and pieces of such comparisons on the web.

I wonder if TPU will delve into this anytime soon?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2022)

bug said:


> I wonder, and nobody has talked about, whether Win11 improves the DPC problem in Win10 in any way.


Nobody is talking about it because it's a small and mostly isolated problem that has to do with vendor drivers and not the OS itself.


----------



## zlobby (Jan 3, 2022)

That's interesting: https://www.hardwaretimes.com/windo...via-iso-file-no-additional-workaround-needed/

Author claims were not backed by citations but it still sparks some hope.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2022)

zlobby said:


> That's interesting: https://www.hardwaretimes.com/windo...via-iso-file-no-additional-workaround-needed/
> 
> Author claims were not backed by citations but it still sparks some hope.


I've tested standard, unmodified Win11 ISOs on first gen Ryzen, no go. Whatever ISO he's using is either something brand new from microsoft I haven't had a chance to test yet, has been modified without him knowing or he's just full of crap. Given the date on that article, I'm leaning in favor of the last option.


----------



## bug (Jan 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nobody is talking about it because it's a small and mostly isolated problem that has to do with vendor drivers and not the OS itself.


I disagree. It's a flaw in the OS when one rogue driver can ruin the party for everyone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2022)

bug said:


> I disagree. It's a flaw in the OS when one rogue driver can ruin the party for everyone.


Given the behavior exhibited by the problem, I doubt it's a flaw in the OS or more of this would be happening. It's not happening a lot which lends to the notion that it's careless or flawed driver coding. Either way, it's not a widespread problem. It needs a solution but is not something 99.9% of Windows users need to worry about.


----------



## bug (Jan 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given the behavior exhibited by the problem, I doubt it's a flaw in the OS or more of this would be happening. It's not happening a lot which lends to the notion that it's careless or flawed driver coding. Either way, it's not a widespread problem. It needs a solution but is not something 99.9% of Windows users need to worry about.


Sure, that's why you can find like million tools to measure DPC latency on the net. Because no one was hit by this  
I'll admit, I wasn't hit until I tried streaming from my laptop (who would have thought an i5 Skylake isn't up for streaming FHD?). Streaming seems to be the thing that is most affected by the problem, because it's usually triggered by network drivers and you can't disable network drivers while streaming.

And now that I went for your red herring (whether the issue is widespread or not), I would like to circle back to the flaw in Windows: a driver cannot be allowed to hog CPU time at its own will. That's a flaw. I don't have high hopes for Win11 fixing this, but it would be something that would compel me to install it (my holiday vacation came and went, I still haven't found the time to upgrade my laptop  )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 3, 2022)

bug said:


> Sure, that's why you can find like million tools to measure DPC latency on the net. Because no one was hit by this


That doesn't mean it was a widespread issue.


bug said:


> I'll admit, I wasn't hit until I tried... an i5 Skylake


And there it is.


bug said:


> because it's usually triggered by network drivers


Update your network drivers or try a different version of them.


bug said:


> And now that I went for your red herring (whether the issue is widespread or not)


The term you're looking for is " Reality ".


bug said:


> I would like to circle back to the flaw in Windows


Then start a new thread. Said in depth discussion doesn't belong here.


----------



## zlobby (Jan 4, 2022)

bug said:


> Sure, that's why you can find like million tools to measure DPC latency on the net. Because no one was hit by this
> I'll admit, I wasn't hit until I tried streaming from my laptop (who would have thought an i5 Skylake isn't up for streaming FHD?). Streaming seems to be the thing that is most affected by the problem, because it's usually triggered by network drivers and you can't disable network drivers while streaming.
> 
> And now that I went for your red herring (whether the issue is widespread or not), I would like to circle back to the flaw in Windows: a driver cannot be allowed to hog CPU time at its own will. That's a flaw. I don't have high hopes for Win11 fixing this, but it would be something that would compel me to install it (my holiday vacation came and went, I still haven't found the time to upgrade my laptop  )


It's pretty common with intel drivers. Can you try with a different interface, e.g. Realtek ETH or similar?

Edit: just search for 'ndis.sys and tcpip.sys high dpc' and behold - it's a real shutstorm. Here is a brief example: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/bd733108-8589-41d3-b780-6d394b0f0a33?page=4

To summarize, it's lazy coding on M$' side, but @lexluthermiester is right; that's a bit of a threadjacking.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

I mean, i had serious network lag spike latency issues... caused by something on my network.

Shocking twist, an OS or driver change wont fix that - you need to investigate your networks with wireshark,


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 4, 2022)

Jesus, why do all of these types of discussions always turn into an argument with several members???????????

So damn tired of reading interesting threads that end up in a pissing match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Jesus, why do all of these types of discussions always turn into an argument with several members???????????
> 
> So damn tired of reading interesting threads that end up in a pissing match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the internet

Part of it is people diagnosing fun issues and having it stuck in their brain until they work it out eventually (if they ever do) and the other part is Maslow's hammer

Give someone a hammer, they try and bash every problem.
Give an inexperienced techie what they THINK was the solution to their problem (but usually a coincidence) and they'll try and hammer that solution into everyone elses problems


----------



## zlobby (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I mean, i had serious network lag spike latency issues... caused by something on my network.
> 
> Shocking twist, an OS or driver change wont fix that - you need to investigate your networks with wireshark,


Not trying to be anyone's lawyer but @bug is describing a high DPC (Deferred Procedure Call) latency spikes on higher network load. This has nothing to do with network latency per se.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

zlobby said:


> Not trying to be anyone's lawyer but @bug is describing a high DPC (Deferred Procedure Call) latency spikes on higher network load. This has nothing to do with network latency per se.


Read the link in my sig, my smart TV was sending faulty network packets causing local DPC latency spikes


----------



## zlobby (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Read the link in my sig, my smart TV was sending faulty network packets causing local DPC latency spikes


D-yikes!  That's why I drop invalid packets even in LAN (firewall filtering).

On the 'topic'  - I doubt that many people out there (me incl.) are having faulty TV's on their networks, but it's worth it to check for everything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Read the link in my sig, my smart TV was sending faulty network packets causing local DPC latency spikes


This is one of the many reasons I don't trust or use "Smart TV's". Too many of them are just janky and crap filled garbage.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is one of the many reasons I don't trust or use "Smart TV's". Too many of them are just janky and crap filled garbage.


This was a flaw google had with their google mini smart speakers (this is integrated into the TV) but sony never updated and installed the fix despite many OS upgrades.
It only seems to trigger if the TV has a LAN cable, which is why i'm sure many people never noticed... they ran it on wifi, if online at all.

It's off topic, so we should probs end that line of discussion now... i'll edit DPC into the link in my sig since it's relevant and may get more attention


----------



## zlobby (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> This was a flaw google had with their google mini smart speakers (this is integrated into the TV) but sony never updated and installed the fix despite many OS upgrades.
> It only seems to trigger if the TV has a LAN cable, which is why i'm sure many people never noticed... they ran it on wifi, if online at all.
> 
> It's off topic, so we should probs end that line of discussion now... i'll edit DPC into the link in my sig since it's relevant and may get more attention


What you saw was an ARP flood. It's mandatory to do proper segmentation even in home networks.
Many people still believe that plugging expensive stuff in an overpriced 'gaming' ASUS or Netgear (or whatever) makes it all right in the world.

Edit: for the curious - put all 'smart' gadgets in their own isolated network. There is no reason for your vacuum robot to have access to your NAS.


----------



## bug (Jan 4, 2022)

zlobby said:


> It's pretty common with intel drivers. Can you try with a different interface, e.g. Realtek ETH or similar?
> 
> Edit: just search for 'ndis.sys and tcpip.sys high dpc' and behold - it's a real shutstorm. Here is a brief example: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...s/bd733108-8589-41d3-b780-6d394b0f0a33?page=4
> 
> To summarize, it's lazy coding on M$' side, but @lexluthermiester is right; that's a bit of a threadjacking.


It's a laptop, I've tried all interfaces (Realtek, btw) with up to date drivers and still nothing.
Like you said, let's not try to fix it here, it's off topic. And I've long given up on it. I bought a Chromecast, it handles streaming better than Win10 on Skylake.


----------



## rvalencia (Jan 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Any glitches?


None atm.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello I am doing a bit of an experiment and am having trouble getting 11 to install even with the registry modified to bypass checks.

Intel Celeron 420 
512+256mb ddr2 (tried up to 4gb no difference)
Asus P5q-e
Tried various GPUs including a gt740
40gb ide HDD

Every time I try to install it tells me my PC can't run Windows 11.

Any clue what's causing it?


----------



## bug (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Hello I am doing a bit of an experiment and am having trouble getting 11 to install even with the registry modified to bypass checks.
> 
> Intel Celeron 420
> 512+256mb ddr2 (tried up to 4gb no difference)
> ...


It probably fails to meet the minimum CPU requirement: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-11-specifications?r=1


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

Iirc it should meet it though, being Conroe


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 13, 2022)

Windows 11 Specs and System Requirements | Microsoft
					

Find an overview of Windows 11 specs and features from Microsoft. Learn about the device specifications, versions and languages available for Windows 11



					www.microsoft.com
				






Processor1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster *with 2 or more cores *on a compatible 64-bit processor or System on a Chip (SoC).


----------



## bug (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Iirc it should meet it though, being Conroe


What do you mean "iirc"? Are you too lazy to open the link I bothered to dig up for you?


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

If I remember correctly.

I'm more than well of what Microsoft says they are, but what Microsoft states as the minimum requirements and what it will actually run on are 2 different things.

I've run it on an AM2 Athlon 64 3800+ single core before, for example.

Conroe "should" be able to run it as it has the applicable instructions.

I know that this is below the requirements, but I'm asking how to make it work.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 13, 2022)

And many games launch on systems not meeting their respective system requirements as well (but not on some other ones either!).

That's how those work. You're not guaranteed anything below specs. It doesn't have to be consistent across various systems below specs either. They don't state it will never launch on any system below spec in existence, but that it's not supported either way and you're on your own.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Intel Celeron 420


This is your first limiting factor, that is a single core CPU. Windows 11 needs at least two physical cores.


RyzenMaster.sys said:


> 512+256mb ddr2 (tried up to 4gb no difference)


This is likely your second main limiting factor as Windows 11 won't even boot without 2GB(trust me, I've tried lower than 2GB), but...


RyzenMaster.sys said:


> 40gb ide HDD


...this is the third limiting factor. Windows 11 requires at least a 64GB partition to install to.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

Maybe it is 2 physical cores are needed to install it, but it definitely runs on a single core after installed.

ATM I'm installing it on a pentium d 925, 768mb ram, and 40gb ide drive with those things bypassed. Just changing the CPU made it work.

It is now installed and is in the initial setup phase. It doesn't actually need 64gb, it only uses around 20, it just wants 64.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> ATM I'm installing it on a pentium d 925, 768mb ram, and 40gb ide drive with those things bypassed. Just changing the CPU made it work.


Damn! Well done! I'm very interested in how it runs.


----------



## zlobby (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> View attachment 243482
> Maybe it is 2 physical cores are needed to install it, but it definitely runs on a single core after installed.
> 
> ATM I'm installing it on a pentium d 925, 768mb ram, and 40gb ide drive with those things bypassed. Just changing the CPU made it work.
> ...


Jeesus, bro! Now that is what I call a fetish!


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

So it installed but initial setup is not really working properly. I'm going to keep trying though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> So it installed but initial setup is not really working properly. I'm going to keep trying though.
> View attachment 243519View attachment 243520
> View attachment 243522


That is an indicator of not enough RAM and not enough storage space.


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

Sounds about right. I'm guessing more the ram thing though. The ram is mixed too which doesn't help stability either


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> The ram is mixed too which doesn't help stability either


Not really. The bios will detect and sync down to the slowest DIMM detected. It's just the amount. If you can get above 1.25GB you might just be able to make it squeek by..


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not really. The bios will detect and sync down to the slowest DIMM detected. It's just the amount. If you can get above 1.25GB you might just be able to make it squeek by..


I'm not sure the lowest strap is actually low enough. The 256mb stick is 400mhz cl3... Super duper early stuff

Ill have to check. Could just throw some voltage at it

I've been told sometimes old hardware can cause it to install improperly and it might be corrupted, which would explain this. I'm going to throw it into a newer PC if possible and install, then do the setup on the older PC.

Since I'm using an ide drive, ill try my MSI am3 board with FX support that also has an ide port, I think that barely might be new enough.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2022)

RyzenMaster.sys said:


> Hello I am doing a bit of an experiment and am having trouble getting 11 to install even with the registry modified to bypass checks.
> 
> Intel Celeron 420
> 512+256mb ddr2 (tried up to 4gb no difference)
> ...


Use RUFUS, needs just one setting changed as it makes a bootable USB - much easier

After reading the following posts... pretty sure you need more RAM for the initial install, but can survive with less later


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Use RUFUS, needs just one setting changed as it makes a bootable USB - much easier


I did but it only disabled checks for tpm and secure boot, nothing else


----------



## RyzenMaster.sys (Apr 18, 2022)

If there is a will there is a way...







Turns out the 40gb ide drive is indeed too small as I could not get it working with that no matter what I tried. I plan on trying with less ram and a larger ide drive at some point. I don't want to kill this SSD with swap by reducing what ram is in here.

Apparently it will boot with far less but just he completely unusable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2022)

That's amazing TBF!


----------



## rvalencia (Apr 27, 2022)

Microsoft spotted using unsupported CPU during its Windows 11 Insider Webcast program - Neowin

This happened when the discussion had turned towards the Task Manager and during this, Claton Hendricks, who is a Program Manager at Microsoft, was seen sporting an *Core i7-7660U processor*, which is not on Microsoft's official list of supported CPUs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

rvalencia said:


> Microsoft spotted using unsupported CPU during its Windows 11 Insider Webcast program - Neowin
> 
> This happened when the discussion had turned towards the Task Manager and during this, Claton Hendricks, who is a Program Manager at Microsoft, was seen sporting an *Core i7-7660U processor*, which is not on Microsoft's official list of supported CPUs.


Which is yet another example of how much monkey poo microsoft's claims and artificial limitations are.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
Ms released a cpu ignore workaround
Whether it has a tpm module or bios updates well all I can say is at least they didn't have a bsod live broad cast
Although they would have incompatible hardware excuse this time


----------



## bug (Apr 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which is yet another example of how much monkey poo microsoft's claims and artificial limitations are.


I think they may have something in the pipeline that will require those limitations in the future. Whether they're not convinced their plans will succeed or they didn't want to risk having too small a user base initially, they made those restrictions soft, for the time being.
But that's just me guessing. Irl, today, the restrictions seem completely arbitrary.

Also, making early adopters install from scratch if they want the latest security features was nice touch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

bug said:


> Whether they're not convinced their plans will succeed or they didn't want to risk having too small a user base initially, they made those restrictions soft, for the time being.


If microsoft were wise, they would realized they are shooting themselves in the foot with the TPM/Secureboot/Hardware/Account limitation nonsense. These are the biggest reasons adoption has been VERY lackluster. The improvements are excellent, but the dumbass restrictions are unacceptable.

The better choice would be to make them a soft option and not force them on people. We'll see if the person(s) who made that decision continue with their head up their bum(s)..


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
Best way to show ms is not to use 11.

Even on compliant hardware


----------



## bug (Apr 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Best way to show ms is not to use 11.
> 
> Even on compliant hardware


I don't believe Win11 is a bad OS, all things considered.
That said, even though my PC meets the requirements, I haven't upgraded. Not to stick it to Microsoft, but because I much prefer being able to move the taskbar sideways. Monitors are wide, vertical space is at a premium, you know...

Edit: For a bit of context, I was on 7 since it was in beta, I skipped 8 and 8.1 and hopped onto 10 shortly after release. (I've been with Windows for longer than that.)


----------



## RuLich (Nov 5, 2022)

Bypass TPM:

Paste the script below into a text document and save as:
autounattend.xml/ all docs.
Place this file in the root of the installer:







```
.XML:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<!--
Notes about this answer file:

The purpose of this answer file is to simply bypass the Windows 11 system requirement checks.

It includes a Windows 10 / 11 Pro key.

It includes settings to bypass Windows 11 system requirements.

This answer file can be used with both Windows 10 and 11. The settings to bypass Windows 11
system requirement checks will have no effect on Windows 10.

END OF NOTES
-->
<unattend xmlns="urn:schemas-microsoft-com:unattend">
    <settings pass="windowsPE">
        <component name="Microsoft-Windows-Setup" processorArchitecture="amd64" publicKeyToken="31bf3856ad364e35" language="neutral" versionScope="nonSxS" xmlns:wcm="http://schemas.microsoft.com/WMIConfig/2002/State" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
            <ImageInstall>
                <OSImage>
                    <InstallFrom>
                        <Path>\install.wim</Path>
                    </InstallFrom>
                </OSImage>
            </ImageInstall>
            <UserData>
                <ProductKey>
                    <Key>VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T</Key>
                </ProductKey>
                <AcceptEula>true</AcceptEula>
            </UserData>
            <RunSynchronous>
                <RunSynchronousCommand wcm:action="add">
                    <Order>1</Order>
                    <Path>reg add HKLM\System\Setup\LabConfig /v BypassTPMCheck /t reg_dword /d 0x00000001 /f</Path>
                </RunSynchronousCommand>
                <RunSynchronousCommand wcm:action="add">
                    <Order>2</Order>
                    <Path>reg add HKLM\System\Setup\LabConfig /v BypassSecureBootCheck /t reg_dword /d 0x00000001 /f</Path>
                </RunSynchronousCommand>
                <RunSynchronousCommand wcm:action="add">
                    <Order>3</Order>
                    <Path>reg add HKLM\System\Setup\LabConfig /v BypassRAMCheck /t reg_dword /d 0x00000001 /f</Path>
                </RunSynchronousCommand>
                <RunSynchronousCommand wcm:action="add">
                    <Order>5</Order>
                    <Path>reg add HKLM\System\Setup\LabConfig /v BypassCPUCheck /t reg_dword /d 0x00000001 /f</Path>
                </RunSynchronousCommand>
                <RunSynchronousCommand wcm:action="add">
                    <Order>4</Order>
                    <Path>reg add HKLM\System\Setup\LabConfig /v BypassStorageCheck /t reg_dword /d 0x00000001 /f</Path>
                </RunSynchronousCommand>
            </RunSynchronous>
        </component>
    </settings>
</unattend>
```

You choose the language where to install, name or password and that's it. Install Windows 11 on any PC or laptop.
Both upgrade and clean install.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2022)

You dont even need to do this anymore. Rufus has a built in bypass along with automatic local account creation.

Also, you left your product key in the  code.


----------



## RuLich (Nov 5, 2022)

And is a clean installation possible using Rufus?!

This is not criminal, these are Generic product keys:

Windows 10 Home Single Language: 7HNRX-D7KGG-3K4RQ-4WPJ4-YTDFH
Windows 10 Home: TX9XD-98N7V-6WMQ6-BX7FG-H8Q99
Windows 10 Pro: VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T

Must be activated after installation!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2022)

RuLich said:


> And is a clean installation possible using Rufus?!
> 
> This is not criminal, these are Generic product keys:
> 
> ...


Yes, because I did it.

Was just putting it out there about the product key. Didnt know if it was intended or not.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2022)

RuLich said:


> And is a clean installation possible using Rufus?!
> 
> This is not criminal, these are Generic product keys:
> 
> ...


You're posting a solution to a thread that's been here since 11's launch, which already has these fixes


And yes, rufus does all this automatically


----------

